# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Что можно использовать для защиты интернет трафика от Сниффера

## PORSHEvchik

Очень прошу рассказать. На днях попался на сниффер-ссылку, и ничто меня от этого не защитило: ни файр, ни антивирь, ни NoScript в Моззиле. Что это, я предполагаю, но как можно избежать проблем?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

Что первым в голову пришло, это первым делом использовать сессионные куки

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Как настроить в моззиле с CS Lite

А точно сессионки помогут?

----------


## valho

> А точно сессионки помогут?


Ну 100 процентов гарантии нет, проблемы в основном у сайтов
Вот чёт тут попалось http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/66057/
http://framework.zend.com/manual/ru/...anagement.html

----------

